# Black Screen of Death, system repair/restore not working



## moriquendi (Jan 7, 2011)

Hiya

Apologies if this has been posted elsewhere - I've had a look via the search facility and couldn't find anything that I understood/seemed directly relevant.

My computer set up is Packard Bell Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 @2.4GHz, 3GN RAM, 32 bit OS. No idea what the motherboard is. Graphics card is the ATI 5770.

I shut down my computer last night using the 'shut down and install updates' option, left it to run and install itself, came back later and it had turned itself off, so assumed all updates installed correctly. I use my computer regularly so it was up to date before this release of updates.

This morning, I've tried to boot, and it went to the start up repair option. So i let this run, came back and it had the 'restore system option'. I didn't really know whether this was a good idea (stupid me) so I pressed cancel and let the repair continue. I came back to a black screen and so restarted.

Now system repair will not work past the 'loading windows files' and the splash screen - it just goes black and my computer goes quiet (normally you can hear it booting up). 

I've tried starting in safe mode and its the same - splash screen then nothing. I've tried using the 'last known good config' option from the advanced options menu and also the same -splash screen then nothing. I'm at a bit of a loss. 

Bios readings are:

CPU Temp: 35 degrees celsius
System Temp: 38 degrees celsius
CPU Fan Speed: 1173 RPM
Vcore: 1.248V
Vbat: 2.992
+3.3V: 3.168
+5V: 5.08 
+5VSB: 5.053
+12V: 12.16

Any help you can provide would be very gratefully received.

Mori xxx


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

If it's not loading into Safe Mode, then there are corrupt Windows core files. The fix would be to boot from the OS disc and perform a repair or reinstallation.


----------



## moriquendi (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks very much for your response. I think that is probably beyond my technical expertise so I'll take it to the repair shop later this week - don't want to end up making it worse. When this happens, is it possible to save files from the hard drive? I have some photos etc that I'd be sad to lose. 

Thanks
Mori xxx


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Here is a how to for a start up repair Windows Vista Startup and Repair


----------



## moriquendi (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks very much. I don't have a Windows installation disc. Where can I get one of these? I don't appear to have the pre-installed repair option.

Mori xxx


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Try tapping F8 continuously after pressing power button on and see if you come to a screen with options for "System Restore" and/or "Repair your Computer". Try one and if that doesn't work try the other. I assume this option is there though I have never seen a recent Packard Bell pc.


----------



## moriquendi (Jan 7, 2011)

I've gone into these options and there is an option for 'restore last known good configuration', which I assume is the equivalent of system restore (there are no other options such as this). This doesn't work - it says 'loading windows files' and then goes on to the 'splash screen' but then just goes black, and my computer goes quiet, and the little red light that i think implies the hard drive is 'thinking' goes out.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

How old is the PC?
Brand & Model of the PSU?


----------



## moriquendi (Jan 7, 2011)

It's a Packard Bell iMedia - about 3.5 years old now. I've replaced the PSU and the graphics card. Current running a OCZ StealthXStream 500W PSU (about 3 years old now) and a 5770 ATI graphics card.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

A 550W or larger would be preferable and a 3 yr. old OCZ unit would be a good candidate for replacement.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Tyree said:


> A 550W or larger would be preferable and a 3 yr. old OCZ unit would be a good candidate for replacement.


I could not agree more...


----------



## moriquendi (Jan 7, 2011)

Okay, thanks very much for the advice.

Mori xxx


----------

